# Exposure Therapy



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

What are the best ways to do this?


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Find an easy place to go that you havemt been to before and go there for a minute. Then an hour. Then every week.


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm curious too.

Not too put a downer on your thread by any means but I've always worked, have a partner so forced into social events etc and it doesn't change anything for me. It just makes me fully realise how anxious I actually am.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

NumeroUno said:


> I'm curious too.
> 
> Not too put a downer on your thread by any means but I've always worked, have a partner so forced into social events etc and it doesn't change anything for me. It just makes me fully realise how anxious I actually am.


I think that when a person has had a chronic and quite intense form of social phobia, it takes an absolute ****-ton of exposure to shift it. They say it takes months, but I think it can easily take years in some cases.


----------



## Sativa213 (Dec 16, 2013)

Go to a rave. I have not been to one in a while, but I remember I went to EDC in 2011, and I found these realy cool glasses that made the light expand real trippy like. Anyway I went up to this one guy who looked kinda lost and showed him the glasses. He put them on for like 5 seconds took them off with a huge smile, and said "Thank you man, you just totally brought me out of my shell!" and he just took off into the crowed happy as could be and more part of what was going on. The great thing about raves is no one is there to judge you. You have guys walking around in fairy costumes. So many people are "wierd" or "strange" and alot are on drugs so every thing to them is wierd. you can feel much more relaxed in those situations. The loud music , large venue, and the amount of different people. I suffer from SA up until I started to go to raves. Now that I don't have that life anymore I just suffer from general anxiety and depression. Just don't get to into the drugs. LSD is something I cant tell some one not to take because it was one of the single most eye opening liberating experiences of my life but I'd only take it when im in the right mind set and in a place i know im safe.


----------



## Sativa213 (Dec 16, 2013)

Not many people get to experience "Massive" raves but even desert raves and large undergrounds are great. Every one out there is there to let loose and relax. I know people who go to work in a suit and tie but take time every now and then to go out into the middle of no where and drop lsd with a bunch of freaks.


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

buy a go pro camera, film yourself, feel like a celebrity or just anyone famous or whatever. done and done.


----------



## Sativa213 (Dec 16, 2013)

owls said:


> buy a go pro camera, film yourself, feel like a celebrity or just anyone famous or whatever. done and done.


Until you see the video and feel like a total dumb ***. I don't think putting yourself on film to review later is the best thing for some one who feels anxiety about there self. I think going out to a random party at a random time.... Maybe if you have SA with high self esteem.. i'm not sure about SA with low self esteem tho...


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

owls said:


> buy a go pro camera, film yourself, feel like a celebrity or just anyone famous or whatever. done and done.


afterr doing this you look into the eyes of the first passing hot girl and immediately walk up to her without breaking eye contact, then smirk clenching your chiseled jaw with a sly devilish look on your face pulling her close for a kiss, then stopping just before the lips and saying "not today babe, today i'm the alpha" and walk away before breaking down behind the local supermarket wondering why you just did what you did, before an employee with a name tag reading youvraj shouts out "**** outta here you beta hobo" making you come home shaking and posting on sas about how females suck and life will never change.

~and the quest to alphadom continues~


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

Elad said:


> another doing this you look into the eyes of the first passing hot girl and immediately walk up to her without breaking eye contact, then smirk clenching your chiseled jaw with a sly devilish look on your face pulling her close for a kiss, then stopping just before the lips and saying "not today babe, today i'm the alpha" and walk away before breaking down behind the local supermarket wondering why you just did what you did, before an employee with a name tag reading youvraj shouts out "**** outta here you beta hobo" making you come home shaking and posting on sas about how females suck and life will never change.
> 
> ~and the quest to alphadom continues~


This happened to you I can tell


----------

